# Swg



## Althain's Warden (Jul 15, 2009)

Is anyone from the chrons playing Star Wars Galaxies?? If so what servers are you on? Any 1 on Bria? I've recently been dragged back to the game after quitting some 2 years ago thanks to the NGE upgrade, That said most of the old stuff has been re added just under slightly different headings and the game balance is quite good again!! 
New content out early next year will be Bespin !
Would be interested to know if anyone else here plays it still?


----------



## Rodders (Jul 15, 2009)

I have this at home, but i've not played it. To be honest, i have been a bit dubious about MMORPG's and Galaxy's had a somewhat mixed review. 

Looking forward to TOR though.


----------



## Althain's Warden (Jul 16, 2009)

The thing i find with MMORPG's is that they are time consuming, if you want a game you can just play and be equal to the rest except for skill then their not for you, it would take a new player a few months of effort to reach anything like the standard of the rest. Even then their are things only the vet players can have. My old character is nearly a 5 year vet and there are still things that i never had the chance to get, only the 6 year vets have them. That said if you like star wars and i mean really like star wars you can overlook the few problems.
If you ever choose to give it a go set up a toon on the server Bria and drop me a line on here, i could hook you up with the right people  Makes things a lot easier!


----------

